# Camping



## nelbug13

I know there are some posts already, but i have a few questions/concerns of my own.. First of all, i will be getting my hedgie in 4 days(im SO excited!) The day after, i have to go camping with my family. I will be bringing his entire cage, thermometer, heating pad, ice packs, clean bedding, food, everything. He will be inside our camper or with me the entire time. As for getting there, i have a cat carrier with lots of fleece bedding, and a shirt that will smell like me. I dont want to stress him out more than he already will be, but i have to go and i cant leave him at home. I am just wondering if i am forgetting anything. And any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Nancy

What type of cage are you using? Are you certain it is 100% escape proof? Babies can climb well and squeeze through some sizes of bars. Does the cage have a secure lid? 

I've never taken a hedgehog camping but we used to take my daughter's bunny. He loved camping and had his own special camping cage. One thing we used a lot was mosquito netting over his cage. It was a stroller mosquito net with elastic around the edge and it was easy to use and worked great for keep bugs away from him. We all know those pesky things even get inside our campers. :lol: 

I would also take take either your water, or bottled water for him so he doesn't have to drink campground water. 

How long will you be camping for? Is it possible to delay getting him until you are back? It would be less stressful for him.


----------



## nelbug13

I have a wire cage, with plastic bottom. Im not worried that he would get out, plus i will be keeping an eye on him constantly i talked to the breeder and this was the only day that will work for both of us.. as for the mosquito net, that is a great idea! I will definitely buy one, just in case. And i never would have thought about the water, but that is another good point. I will be bringing bottle water  We will only be gone for about 5 days, but i am going to try to come home sooner. I just hope it isnt too traumatizing for him.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

In the first few days, baby hedgehog will probably be sleeping & pooping constantly. The only extra I'd add is possibly some white vinegar to store/deodorize soiled bedding (bucket of water + small amount of vinegar = removing pee smells), or a gallon ziplock bag to seal them in for at-home washing. And at least twice as much bedding as you would anticipate needing: you cannot overestimate how much poop a baby hedgehog will produce!


----------



## Mel_W

I camp with my hedgehog. I only had her for two weeks. I have a large storge container i use for her on trips. My only sudjestions is, is to make sure her cage area is warm enough or if its extremely hot where you live make sure she doesnt get too hot because she could get heatstroke. What cage are you using? Does it have high enough solid walls? My hedgehog is only a baby and she is a exscape artist!!!


----------



## JulieAnne

I would also bring LOTS of paper towels to clean up poop and clean the wheel/cage with. Paper towels are GREAT and wet ones. With two hedgehogs I go through about 2 rolls of paper towels a week. I use them to wipe out bowls, clean wheels, wipe down cages, spot clean cages, pick up poop when I have them out, etc etc etc. lol. I would also take some sort of little bag thing you can put him in if y'all decide to go for a hike or something you could bring him with you.


----------



## nelbug13

Thank you both. I think my entire car will be full of hedgie things...lol. Im not worried about him escaping but i will make sure its excape-proof the weather is supposed to be low 80s and i have heating and cooling things. Ill be sure to let everyone know how he does. There arent too many people that have done it.


----------



## nelbug13

Well, we made it! Hedgie did great the whole time. It was about a two hour drive to the campgrounds, and he slept most of the way. I had food and water in his carrier that he only touched once. Once we got there, he slept in his cage.. The first couple of nights, the temperature didn't drop past 75deg, so I wasn't worried. The fourth night was pretty cold though(about 60) so I put a blanket over his cage and wrapped a couple hand warmers in socks that he cuddled up with and as soon as I woke up in the morning, I brought him to cuddle with me in my blankets. The way home took about 3.5 hours, and he slept the entire way. I spot cleaned his cage and wheel every morning and washed it thoroughly when I got home. I had bottled water for him, and brought his foods too. I also witnessed him anoint for the first time! Nibbling on a banana. It wasn't too bad and I enjoyed having him with me


----------



## JulieAnne

Glad things went well!!!


----------



## verucacherry

Glad it was a success!! We love to go camping up in the mountains in Ruidoso, NM; we regularly stay in cabins there and always take Peebs and our dog Hank with...and to be honest, she likes it more than the pooch does! Hope you guys have many more fun camping adventures together.


----------



## ahowey472

We live in Michigan too and will be making a 5 hour trip to the farm in Alpena. I have wondered how Sammy would travel. I was going to stay home but it sounds like you had no problem so may try going


----------



## JulieAnne

If your hedgie has never been in a car before you may want to see how it does just around town first.


----------

